# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  Forum Expert vs Forum Guru

## TMS

I note that my "status" in the hierarchy has changed to Forum Expert.  Is that better than Forum Guru?  Or is it the same?  Does the title Forum Guru still exist?  And is it a stage you pass through to become an Expert, or vice versa?

Regards, TMS

----------


## arlu1201

Yes, it was discussed among the mods and admin that we should revise the levels that currently exist.  So the forum gurus would be nominated from the forum experts.

A notice was put up regarding this since yesterday.

----------


## TMS

I saw the notice in passing but I don't recall it explaining the new titles or the new hierarchy.  Just that it was happening.

So, my question still stands, are you an Expert aspiring to be a Guru, or a Guru aspiring to be an Expert?  And what do you do to move from one status to the other?

Regards, TMS

----------


## TMS

I am, once again, bemused by the strange way that the forum "management" do things.

If you look at the Member's List, sorted by reputation, Richard Buttrey is Number 20 in the table with "a reputation beyond repute", as does everyone above him in the list.  Yet Fotis is a Valued Forum Contributor between a Forum Expert and a Forum Guru.

Seems a strange way of assessing contribution to the forum and ability.

Regards, TMS

----------


## arlu1201

I have just updated the forum rules - forum expert is one level below the forum guru.

Whatever changes have been done to the levels is purely systemic so far.  Our next step is now to obtain our forum gurus.  The mods and admin will nominate the forum gurus from the forum experts and then their level will be changed.  Forum gurus and onwards will be purely based on nominations.

----------


## martindwilson

Lets all nominate each other lol

----------


## Kyle123

I nominate you martin  :Wink:

----------


## ChemistB

I think we should have "Guru's of...."
Some are easy, 
For Guru of dates and times, I nominate Daddy Long Legs

For Guru of statistics, I nominate shg

For Guru of VBA, I nominate Romperstomper

For Guru of Charts and graphs, I nominate Andy Pope

For Guru of thinking outside the box, I nominate Donkey Ote

For Guru of Formula Knowledge, I nominate NBVC

hmmmmm

----------


## Fotis1991

+1 to this my friend! :Smilie:

----------


## JieJenn

Under different level, there's the definition of each level.

http://www.excelforum.com/faq.php

----------


## arlu1201

All user level corrections have been done.

If you see any anomalies based on the criteria given, please let me know.

----------


## BB1972

Arlu, according to the criteria, I have insufficient rep to be a VFC.

----------


## arlu1201

Corrected.  :Smilie:

----------


## BB1972

Disaster! I just don't feel VALUED around here anymore. :-)

----------


## arlu1201

Just answer some more threads and get more rep points, you will automatically move to the VFC level.

----------


## BB1972

I know how it works, I was kidding  :Smilie:

----------


## abousetta

Rep points aren't directly related to number of questions/ level of difficulty of questions as many posters don't use the 'Add Reputation' system. Sometimes they will just say something like 'thanks... it works' and move on.

----------


## BB1972

> ... Sometimes they will just say something like 'thanks... it works' and move on.



If even! I'm sure we've all encountered a few individuals who seem to fall off the face of the planet once their question has been answered. Still - people who express genuine appreciation more than make up for those who disappear...

----------


## BB1972

So.... now I have sufficient points to be a VFC, but I'm listed as a FC.... Is it possible that there may still be a few kinks to be ironed out?

----------


## TMS

@BB1972: seems it's fixed.

----------


## BB1972

Indeed it does. Thanks, TMS.

----------


## JapanDave

> I think we should have "Guru's of...."
> Some are easy, 
> For Guru of dates and times, I nominate Daddy Long Legs
> 
> For Guru of statistics, I nominate shg
> 
> For Guru of VBA, I nominate Romperstomper
> 
> For Guru of Charts and graphs, I nominate Andy Pope
> ...



ChemistB, I fixed that list for you.

----------

